# Ipod stylus



## biednick (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,
I recently got an ipod touch. I love it, but there are times i need a stylus. Can anyone tell me how to do this? Ive seen them posted before, but I know theres something special about them that makes them work.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## alphageek (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't believe that anyone has made a capacitive one that is needed  - Targus makes one that I've seen in stores.  A normal "PDA" stylus kit will no work on any of the 'iDevices'.


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 9, 2011)

I have made a few out of Navigator kits.  I just made a pen as usual.  Then cut a stylus for iDevices to the length of the nib section and curt threads to fit in the pen.  Works for me.  I will post some pics if I can find them.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 9, 2011)

Curtis(Mesquite Man) made a really cool one for his ipad so customers can sign their name after making a purchase, you should check with him as an alternative!


----------



## corian king (Sep 9, 2011)

There are a couple of venders that sell a combo kit.You turn it one way and it is a pen and the other way it becomes the stylus. I made and sold a few awhile back and I think I got them at penn state.


----------



## jbthbt (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought some of the $2 ones off of ebay and modified it to fit into something I turned. I use it for iPad credit card transactions as well. The cheapos just have a rubber tip, but it works fairly well. I tried aluminum, but you had to press so hard I was afraid someone would break my screen.


----------



## jaeger (Sep 10, 2011)

This stylus should work in place of a cross style. refill.http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-RS1.html


----------



## biednick (Sep 10, 2011)

As it turns out, unscrewing the tip of a Jr. Gent and pushing part of a scotch brite pad in works just fine, if youre okay with a light blue tip.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 10, 2011)

jbthbt said:


> I bought some of the $2 ones off of ebay and modified it to fit into something I turned. I use it for iPad credit card transactions as well. The cheapos just have a rubber tip, but it works fairly well. I tried aluminum, but you had to press so hard I was afraid someone would break my screen.



This is what I did... I ordered a bunch of the cheapie ones from China and made stuff using the nibs from them. 

This was the first one I made... http://www.flickr.com/photos/donimages/5788748636


----------



## KenV (Sep 10, 2011)

My wife -- the Iphone nut tells me that the solid tips that were used on obsolete technology like the now dead Palm will not work on the Iphone.  Need to have a charge like the electric potential of a finger tip.   

The ones that work on the Iphone are labled as capacative.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 11, 2011)

That is correct because it uses the electricity from your body to make it work.  The older stylus used on the Palm, etc will not work on either the Ipad or any of the other touch phones, etc.


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 12, 2011)

PSI has a Pen kit that can have a stylus added to it.  It is the 2 way Tech Pen 'PK2WAY'.  It can have a Pen and Stylus at the same time.  Pretty neat idea.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 12, 2011)

The stylus refills PSI sells will NOT work with an ipad, iphone, ipod, or android.


----------



## biednick (Sep 13, 2011)

I wound up making one by turning a 3/4in. dowl to size on a mandrel, cutting a spiral, drilling a hole at both ends of the spiral, threading wire through the upper hole, wrappilg it around some conductive foam, installing the tip and wrapping the wire in the spiral grove, then secureing the end in the second hole. Ill post a tutorial sometime.


----------

